
Ask HN: Self-hosted news aggregator that supports Google Reader exports - timothevs
I&#x27;ve been making do with Feedbin since Google Reader shut down a few years ago. It has been working fine for me - but I am getting a bit restless to implement something on my own server.<p>Is anyone still using Fever? Any other recommendations?
======
steanne
i've liked newsblur, but i'm using samuel clay's site. i do not know how much
of a bear self-hosting it is, but it is available.

[https://github.com/samuelclay/NewsBlur](https://github.com/samuelclay/NewsBlur)

~~~
timothevs
Thanks! It looks interesting - might give it a try in a VM.

